# Windows über externe SSD betreiben



## hirondel (10. Juli 2018)

*Windows über externe SSD betreiben*

Hallo verehrte Kennerschaft

Mit Zornesröte ums adrige Auge entfernte ich mein Windows vom Rechner als einmal mehr das Office einen unerklärlichen Fehler vermeldete. 

Ich bin kein Windows-Künstler, und jene die Windows zum Arbeiten gut finden möchte ich nicht beleidigen. Für mich ist es aber nichts - mir gefällt für die Arbeit (man kann es auch Studium nennen - je nach dem, was man zu Arbeit zählt) Linux besser. 

Allerdings würde ich schon gerne ab und an ein Spielchen wagen und dazu eignet sich nichts anderes besser als Windows. 

Zur Verfügung habe ich Windows 8.1 (je nach dem auh 10, wenn es noch gestattet ist, umzurüsten). Da mein Laptop nur 128GB SSD- Speicher aufweist, schien es mir erwägenswert, die "Spielekonsole" mit Windows auf eine externe SSD auszulagern und sie via USB 3.0 an den Rechner zu hängen. Dieser hat einen solchen Anschluss. 

Mein Laptop ist recht gut und ich möchte nur ältere Spiele äh spielen, weshalb allfällige Leistungseinbussen nicht tragisch wären - sofern diese nicht ausufern. 

Hat jemand von Euch schon Erfahrung damit gemacht? Welche Platte ist gut dafür geeignet, welche Grösse? Oder was gibt es sonst noch zu beachten?

Ich habe bloss das Geld nicht für einen neuen Laptop mit einer grösseren Platte und dachte, auf diese Weise käme es billiger. 

Freundliche Grüsse,
hirondel

PS: Ich habe immer einwandfrei Railroad Tycoon 2 vom USB-Stick 2.0 aus spielen können (gibt's im Internet legal als Download).


----------



## HisN (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Windows über externe SSD betreiben*

Es gibt zu beachten, das Windows ein OS ist, das nicht so gerne von USB bootet.
Eventuell solltest Du das einfach mal mit irgend einer Platte, die Du rumzufliegen hast, und gerade nicht brauchst, erst mal austesten, ob es überhaupt funktioniert, bevor Du Geld investierst.

Ansonsten Samsung T5 500GB und ab die Möhre.


----------



## pedi (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Windows über externe SSD betreiben*

windows auf einer internen installieren, diese in ein externes gehäuse einbauen, im bootmenue einstellen, dass windows von externer HDD starten soll.
soweit die theorie, praktisch käms auf einen versuch an.


----------



## _Berge_ (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Windows über externe SSD betreiben*

Wie Pedi schon geschrieben hat, Platte intern verbauen und Windows aufsetzen (win meckert sonst dass es auf USB nicht installiert werden kann)

Dann kannst die Platte von extern nutzen, bootreihenfolge beachten!

Was ich dir nicht sagen kann: ich weiß nicht wie sowas auf Dauer klappt

Was ich dir sagen kann: für tests (48h Dauer)  Benchmarks und ausführen von Test Software funktioniert es tadellos


----------



## Jeretxxo (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Windows über externe SSD betreiben*

Mal so einen dumme Frage, welches Laptop hast du denn?
Wäre es nicht die einfachste Lösung die kleine interne SSD gegen ein größeres Modell auszutauschen?
In der Regel lässt sich das doch recht einfach bewerkstelligen, dazu brauch es eigentlich kein komplett neues Notebook nur für eine größere Platte.


----------



## hirondel (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Windows über externe SSD betreiben*

Grüss Dich HisN

Ja, von diesem windows'schen Unwillen las ich. Es soll mittlerweile schon eine Funktion geben, das sog. Windows On The Go, welches genau solche Vorhaben gestattet.

Für die Empfehlung der Platte reiche ich dankend die Hand. 

Freundlich,
hirondel


----------



## hirondel (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Windows über externe SSD betreiben*

Grüsse Euch, Pedi und Jeretxxo

Ich verwende ein Asus TLP 300 mit 4GB RAM und einer dedizierten Graka namens Geforce ~820. 

Gekauft im Jahre 2015. 

Ich bin mal im Winter mit dem Gerät in der Tasche auf Glatteis zu Boden, was der Hauptplatine das Leben gekostet. Zunächst wollte ich es selbst aufschrauben, das hat aber nicht geklappt und mir wurde mulmig.g Ich weiss nicht, soll man wirklich selber an einem Laptop herumschrauben - als Nicht-Fachmann? 

Freundlich,
Hirondel


----------



## hirondel (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Windows über externe SSD betreiben*



HisN schrieb:


> Es gibt zu beachten, das Windows ein OS ist, das nicht so gerne von USB bootet.
> Eventuell solltest Du das einfach mal mit irgend einer Platte, die Du rumzufliegen hast, und gerade nicht brauchst, erst mal austesten, ob es überhaupt funktioniert, bevor Du Geld investierst.
> 
> Ansonsten Samsung T5 500GB und ab die Möhre.



Nachtrag: Hast vom Windows On The Go schon gehört?


----------



## pedi (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Windows über externe SSD betreiben*



hirondel schrieb:


> Grüsse Euch, Pedi und Jeretxxo
> 
> Ich verwende ein Asus TLP 300 mit 4GB RAM und einer dedizierten Graka namens Geforce ~820.
> 
> ...



das kann jeder machen wie er möchte.
ich PCs ja, notebooks defintiv nein.


----------

